# Is it okay to poll Poles?



## Herald (Apr 15, 2008)

Is it proper to poll, Poles? It wouldn't seem right to germany a Pole or Belize a Pole; so is polling a Pole okay?


----------



## Stephen (Apr 15, 2008)

Yes, I do not think we do enough polling of Poles?


----------



## DMcFadden (Apr 15, 2008)

I voted yes since I called my daughter-in-law, a *Pole*, to wish her a happy 31st birthday/tax day. Part of my call involved *pol*ling her on a number of *pol*ling points, including her feelings as a *Pole *in an ethnically diverse and *pol*itically disunited country beset by *polls polling *the *pols* as well as the people about directions for our national *pol*ity and the direction of *pol*itical parties. *Pol*ling the people is OK (I guess). But, when they starting *pol*ling the *pols *who have been elected, not *pol*led, it just gets a little *pol*itically stupid (in my opinion). But, yes,* pol*l the *Poles* since my daughter-in-law likes phone calls.


----------



## Herald (Apr 15, 2008)

huh?


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Apr 15, 2008)

*P*uritans *P*olling *P*oles *P*recludes *P*roper *P*recautionary *P*ractices. *P*erchance.


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Apr 15, 2008)

Sure why not.


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Apr 15, 2008)

Southern Presbyterian said:


> *P*uritans *P*olling *P*oles *P*recludes *P*roper *P*recautionary *P*ractices. *P*erchance.


----------



## etexas (Apr 15, 2008)

It is cool, they like Polls, a cultural thing.


----------



## JBaldwin (Apr 15, 2008)

I though you were talking about the north and south poles. My bad.


----------



## toddpedlar (Apr 15, 2008)

North Jersey Baptist said:


> Is it proper to poll, Poles? It wouldn't seem right to germany a Pole or Belize a Pole; so is polling a Pole okay?



As long as you don't make them pay a Pole tax.


----------



## kvanlaan (Apr 16, 2008)

Alrighty, this is getting a little out of hand - somebody's got to notify a moderator to tone down the silliness.

Oh, wait, never mind. 

How a_poll_ing.


----------

